

Did RIM lose its BlackBerry software boss just ahead of QNX transition? - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/26/did-rim-lose-its-blackberry-software-boss-just-ahead-of-qnx-transition/

======
digamber_kamat
Looking at BGR's reporting with respect to RIM now I am starting to wonder if
BGR is paid to do so. Seems like. Now when you lay off 2000 employees obvious
some of the top brass is going to grow and the company will generally lay off
those who dont matter much for future.

